# Ultegra FD with SRAM Red works perfect!



## sandman98 (May 12, 2008)

Alright, I've finally had enough with SRAM's front shifting on my Moots Compact. I've been through a Red and Force FD, but with the same results each time. Despite a ridiculous amount of time with setup--neither derailleur would shift cleanly. Yes, I could get all 10 cogs with no chain rub even in extreme combinations. But shifting would be unreliable up to the big ring, in that I would need to hold the shift lever for 1-2 revolutions of the crank to complete the shift. And that's with no load on the drivetrain. Hammer away on the pedals and the chain sits on the side of the ring (clickety clack, clickety clack, etc.) and the shift won't complete until the effort lightens up. AAAARRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!! 

I had an Ultegra 6700 FD laying around, and decided to give it a try. Holy crap!!! Is this what front shifting is supposed to be like with a top end group? 10-15 minutes of setup time (FD alignment and cable tension) and every shift is spot on. I don't even need to hold the shift lever all the way over to get to the big ring. Just push it until it clicks, and the chain engages the big ring immediately.

The geometries of the SRAM and Shimano FD differ a bit--I wonder if that explains the difference in front shift efficiency? Anyway, just thought I'd share in case others are still having problems with front shifting on SRAM's group...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

1. Front derailleurs are pretty much all mix-matchable, SRAM, Shimano, Campy, road, mtb...

2. Honestly, I think you never adjusted the SRAM correctly, the Ti-caged SRAM Red were a bit slower than most others but not as much as you describe, far from it too. And Rival, Force, the new Red, they're quick and crisp, no need to hold the shifter either. Are you sure you route the cable correctly on the SRAM derailleurs?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I have found Shimano F/D's to make a profound difference in front shift performance in SRAM drivetrains. They are a little tougher to adjust properly.


----------



## feltf1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I had same issue with rival fd,switched to ultegra and am happy with results also. I went to two diferent LBS to find the fd both times i was in line with guys that were waiting to get their rival fd adjusted.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

The new Yaw fd is miles ahead of any other Sram fd.


----------



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

I have an Apex which is very difficult to shift to the big ring. Do you have to go up to the Ultegra or would a Tiagra or 105 work with my apex?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

ksauers said:


> I have an Apex which is very difficult to shift to the big ring. Do you have to go up to the Ultegra or would a Tiagra or 105 work with my apex?


Any of the Shimano derailleurs will be a significant improvement. I cannot tell the difference between a 105 and an Ultegra from the saddle.


----------



## reig3 (Jul 7, 2012)

Optimus said:


> The new Yaw fd is miles ahead of any other Sram fd.


Is that derailleur interchangeable with the Force/Rival version?


----------

